# I missed!!!



## 808Hunter (Jun 9, 2006)

i cant belive i missed my first ever shot that i had to take my first pig ever. it was perfectly broadside at about 20 yards. but i shot just right under it. about an inch or so, im so pissed off. but ill get him next time, i know i will. anyone of you guys ,missed your first ever shot on an animal? well ShootZ


----------



## fredbear17 (Jun 27, 2006)

yea i`ve missed 2 deer this year and hitt one in the leg. and i`ve missed well over 15 deer in my life so don`t fell to bad


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah, we all do. don't get frustrated, you might take a bad shot next time. heck, i've missed some of the best shots ever presented to me. it's all part of the hunt, all part of nature.


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Happens to the best of us...
Just remember, that shot is over and done with...concentrate on stickin' the next one...


----------



## dusters (Mar 23, 2006)

Been there, done that. One time I missed a buck, then I missed him again a week later. Missing is a terrible feeling.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

No worries, dont think about the miss.

Im taking a couple psychology classes right now and Im pretty sure they helped
I missed this buck on a Friday, at 74 yards, and then shot him, on a Sunday at 65...............the miss wasnt my fault because my sights werent sighted in properly, shot that night and fixed em, got back, and smoked this bad boy!


----------



## leftie (Nov 1, 2005)

My guess is if your sights weren't sighted in properly then it probably was your fault...:wink:


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

no, target distance wasnt correct, but pick away 
If I were a leftie........prolly wouldnt say anything, you know how they are


----------



## buckhunter08 (Nov 9, 2005)

"I missed this buck on a Friday, at 74 yards, and then shot him, on a Sunday at 65"... If you shot at him that far with a bow then i can see why you missed. Im hoping you shot at him with a gun at that distance. If distance to the target wasnt known what does that have to do with your sights not being sighted in properly? Sounds to me like you missed judged your yards or your rangefinder needs new batteries!


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Rangefinder grabbed the wrong tree

I dont know........you could always ask his thumper about the shot


----------



## JMS22calibergal (Aug 11, 2006)

Aw you'll get em next time!


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

at least you get a shot. everytime i get close to a shot my bro's phone rings and "we" have to go....so there gos my chance at anything


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

well i guess its better than hitting one and not finding it 

thats happend to me before


----------



## hawgkiller (Jul 22, 2006)

it better to miss than hit one and not find it. i couldnt find my first deer:angry: ukey:


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

its not to good when u do that because u dont even get any meat out of it


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

i missed my first buck last weekend i put the wrong pine on him my fault but it was awsome to shoot at it


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

i have missed 3 deer completely and lost my arrows and hit 1 in the head and lost that arrow too...plus i didnt get the deer


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

leftie said:


> My guess is if your sights weren't sighted in properly then it probably was your fault...:wink:


yessir, I shoot my bow everytime before I enter the woods (how did it go from your sights being off to your range finder messing up anyway?:brick: )


----------



## brk (Jun 12, 2006)

if rifle hunting counts here i missed 9 times with some of the best rests and easiest shots you can get all in one year until i finally got my doe


----------



## Hawaiian Archer (Dec 4, 2006)

You missed this time but he better watch out next time. Take your time, relax and bring back some pictures!!!!!!:wink: :RockOn: How's the weather back in the Islands? Sammy said Hi:laugh:


----------



## Waaay Left (Dec 16, 2006)

3DBIGBULLX said:


> no, target distance wasnt correct, but pick away
> If I were a leftie........prolly wouldnt say anything, you know how they are


On target!


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

Everybody misses for some reason or another. Don't get mad or down on yourself when it happens. I treat every miss as a learning experience.


----------



## archer Jordan (Aug 2, 2006)

*ive missed*

first time i went hunting this year i miss the same turkey twice and it was 25 yards strutting first time i shot i shot it for 20 and it was 25 my mistake but the i got it sorted out i grabbed my rang finder and ranged and shot this time but the turkey jumped straight up and it went under and all i got was feathers that i knocked out of his fan lol but the first deer i shot at was standing 20 yards perfect shot it was broadside and had its leg forward but when i shot it dunked it but it ran about 5 yards and came back and smelled the arrow but this time i aimed low and shot and it dunked right into it and i got the lungs and the heart but yah everybody misses


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

I missed a doe today at 32 yards, and lost my carbon express arrow with slick trick broadhead  
I was so mad I couldnt hardly get out of the stand


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

We all have bad days. Don't keep on thinking about the miss. Think positive and always believe that the next one will be a lot better! Good shooting to all of us!


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Omg*



fredbear17 said:


> yea i`ve missed 2 deer this year and hitt one in the leg. and i`ve missed well over 15 deer in my life so don`t fell to bad


You are 14 years old and missed 15 times already? I have missed my fair share but maybe you need a little coaching. 

The worst is when you wound an animal. Be thankfull for a clean miss and better luck next time.


----------



## OH3dshooter (Dec 10, 2006)

*problems*

yeh ive missed and ive wounded a couple I hate to say but I got a nice shot on this one w/my Mathews Outback this November.
View attachment 201339


----------

